# Gros Probleme Ipod !



## lahaut (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tout le monde, je suis nouveaux sur ce forum et j'espère trouver une solution a mon problème. Alors voila j'ai acheté un nouvel Ipod dernière génération gris et noir il y a 4 mois. Il a toujours parfaitement fonctionné . La semaine dernière une amie a organiser une fête et j'ai brancher mon ipod sur son ordinateur qui est un PC pour lui faire passer ma musique. J'ai fais une mauvaise manipulation et au lieu de lui donner mes musiques, j'ai supprimer toutes les musiques de mon ipod. Voyant qu'il n'y a plus rien a faire je repose mon ipod dans mon sac. quelques jours plus tard je branche mon ipod sans musiques sur mon ordinateur qui est un apple IMAC et la il se passe quelquechose de bizarre. Je branche mon ipod, il se connecte a mon itunes, itunes me dis que la synchronisation a réussi puis mon ipod se déconnecte automatiquement et disparaît de mon ordinateur. Ensuite sans que je ne touche a rien il renouvelle cette opération en boucle, Lorsque je finis par débrancher mon ipod, il y a toujours aucune musique sur mon ipod et il me demande avant de le rallumer la langue que je désire utiliser pour l'ipod, je comprend vraiment pas ce qui se passe, est-il possible que l'ordinateur PC m'ai donner a virus dans l'ipod... Merci d'avance pour vos réponse, cordialement lahaut


----------



## pickwick (1 Septembre 2009)

il faut que sur ton mac et sur itunes tu choisisses de faire des synchros manuelles et pas automatiques. Et que tu définisses sur le mac et sur l'ipod deux listes de lectures ayant le même non. Tu pourra s alors dire à iTunes  de synchroniser sur cette liste de lecture lors du branchement de l'ipod.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1351?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## lahaut (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci d'abord pour ta réponse mais elle ne m'a pas beaucoup aidé, J'ai fais deux listes de lectures ayant le mémé nom et j'ai cocher la case gérer ma musiques manuellement mais rien a faire mon ordinateur ne reconnais toujours mon ipod. Pour preuve j'ai essayer de restaurer ou de faire une mise a jour de mon ipod et j'ai reçu le message suivant : L'Ipod(lahaut) ne peut pas être restaurer puisqu'il est introuvables . Du coup je pense qu'il suffit de redonner le bon Nom  a mon ipod pour que itune sle reconnaisse mais comment faire ?? Merci encore, sincérement. 
Lahaut .


----------



## pickwick (3 Septembre 2009)

Il faut repartir à zéro et refaire une initialisation complète de ton ipod.... et choisir de le brancher sur mac ou sur pc mais pas les deux....
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1320?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1339?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Dragibus29 (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
jai vraiment un enorme probleme. Mon iPod 5eme Generation ne s'allume plus, je le charge il ne s'allume pas, je l'allume ou je le branche sur mon ordinateur il ne s'allume pas si ce n'est pour dire : www.apple.com/support/ipod . 
Je ne sait vraiment vraiment plus quoi faire j'ai essayer des tas de manipulations, rien a faire .. ='( 

Merci a tous 
a bientot, cordialement . 
Quelquns d'entres vous pourais - t - il m'aider c'est vraiment enormement important il me sert beaucoup !!


----------

